# New Track. Nashville maybe?



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, got my new track in today and laid it out to see whats up.




























Really, REALLY, high banks.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

'splain this please.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I don't have a table for it, so I laid it out on my existing track.
I will eventually get a table for it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Is this a slotless set-up?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Currently. I'm not sure if I can put slots in it or not.
It's a Hot Wheels Sizzlers track. I got it at a garage sale today. It's kinda frustrating actually.
Frustrating that a design this simple and easy isn't done by the big slot track mfgs.
I'm not sure if this is a repro or original.


----------



## hwsascha (May 27, 2008)

from the condition of the package it looks like a old one. So far I know the new one got the 180 degrees turns in two pieces while the old one got it in three pieces


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's a Hot Wheels Sizzlers track.


I loved my Sizzlers track 

I remember we tried to build our own Sizzlers road course with cardboard banked turns :freak:

After that failed experiment, we moved on to slot cars


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Me too. Absolutely loved my Sizzlers track. I remember that fuel pump style charger pictured on the box, too. Not a ton of control like we enjoy with slots, but lots of fun!

Enjoy!

Rolls


----------

